# Any gamers at Loyola University in New Orleans?



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 19, 2004)

...I'm a student there and haven't had a table-top game in many years (a horrible player in my last group put me off the game for a while).  I'm interested in getting back in.  No specific game required, although I am currently most familiar with D&D (3.5e), GURPS and the FFRPG.


----------



## Oberton (Jan 29, 2005)

Not sure if I have replied to you before, but if you are wanting to join in a game please let me know... d20 vs 3.5 game... In the world of Farland... See the link in my signature for more details...


----------

